# Pictures from our latest trip.



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

From France: Omaha, Pointe Du Hoc and Utah Beach.

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/slideshow/Facebook/American%20Cemetery%20and%20Omaha%20Beach

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/slideshow/Facebook/Pointe%20Du%20Hoc%20Normandy%20France

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/slideshow/Facebook/Utah%20Beach%20Normandy%20France

From Scotland: Loch Ness and Uruqhart Castle, Hiking above Loch ness.

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/slideshow/Facebook/More%20pics%20of%20Loch%20Ness%20and%20Urquhart%20Castle

http://s160.photobucket.com/user/Marty_Lappin/slideshow/Facebook/Hiking%20above%20Loch%20Ness


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When I link it says it's private.....damn sure was hopin to see if there was any pics of nessy


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> When I link it says it's private.....damn sure was hopin to see if there was any pics of nessy


Fixed, and yes a picture of Nessie with the wife.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I enjoyed the pictures. Thanks for sharing. I've walked several of the Civil War battlefields and forts and it never ceases to put a lump in your throat. I can imagine that walking on the beaches of Normandy and knowing the history is an emotional experience.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cool, would like to go to Normandy one day....


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks for sharing. . . . beautiful scenery . . . . thought provoking reminders of sacrifices made for our freedom


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Very cool, would like to go to Normandy one day....


We've talked about it since the first time we went to England for a wedding in 2010. Didn't make it the second time either. From where we were at in England just plan on a minimum of two days. About 80 miles to Dover, drive on Le Shuttle, under the channel and about 40 minutes later your in France. About another three hundred miles from there to Normandy. France's roads make ours in the states seem like cattle tracks. Smooth as sheet of glass at 90mph and no clover leafs to slow you down, slip roads mostly.

Something I've found to be true and I think Mike120 mentioned it before, but people are the same every where and for the most part share the same wants and dreams. The french people are lovely, the girl working the desk at the hotel we stayed at gave up her parking space for us so we wouldn't be ticketed by morning. Walked around Beyeux that night, found a place to eat, very limited french on our part, no english on theirs, point, smile, laugh, everybody was happy.

They still celebrate D-Day every year in Beyeux, just like our Fourth of July. Seen numerous places in town they had a French, American and British flag all flying together. Seen more than a few memorials in the smaller villages to the American or Bristish soldier that the towns people erected and payed for themselves.

The french people are lovely, I still think the people running the french country are turds, as well as the Parisians. Talked to a few bilingual french and they don't even like going to Paris.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Very Hallowed Ground. get a feeling in your gut just looking a the pictures


----------

